# What goes around comes around..Is that true?



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

Having a marriage that lasted 2mos..Who had beat me up to the point I was bleeding...Cheated on me, locked me out my home, found out he was selling drugs, found the drugs in the car, calls me names, disrespects me and is never accountable for his actions..

People like this, is the saying what goes around comes around...I wish he would just go to jail, hes been in prison before...But why does it seem like my husband gets away with everything?? Divorce seems to not affect him (thats how he acts), hes still working and doen god knows what....Is KARMA real?? I feel he should suffer the consequences of being a deceitful scandolous human being


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

If you are asking me if the same things done to you ... will happen to him, then the answer is no. If you ask me if will he ever be truly happy, then my answer will probably be no. I'm a faithful person, people like your soon to be ex husband that do people wrong, they do get theirs in the end. God may not come down and smite him per se, but he could do someothing very little that we all take for granted... take away his inner peace... if he had any to begin with anyway. You ever wonder why a person who is a millionare, has everthing in the world, still attempt to commit suicide??? While poor people fill churches up and sing with a joyfull noise! All about inner peace, he may look find from the outside, but may be tormented on the inside.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I do believe in karma..he may end up crossing the wrong person, or his inner demons may be the cause of his demise. I'm not a religious person so I don't believe in heaven and hell..when you're gone, that's it...but he will pay somehow...that's just the way it is.


----------



## SUZIWORD (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree....I do believe in karma, though it may not be in the same way it was dealt to you. And truly in the end.....he will have to stand before God and give an account of all the things "HE" did and that will be justification.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I also don't believe in karma but I do believe that you "reap what you sow" as the bible puts it. If you do harm to people, harm will come to you. If you do good to people, good will come to you. That's just the way it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

He'll get his eventually.
The important thing for you to do is to not dwell on revenge. He did bad things to you, understood. Rebuild yourself and be happy. I'll bet a paycheck that he never will.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

The better question to ask yourself is "Why did I marry someone who was clearly abusive?" Work with a counselor on what is going on with you to allow someone like your abusive X to be a part of your life.

And yes, I do believe what goes around, comes around. Bad people end up getting what's coming to them one way or another, so I never feel the need for vengeance. The Universe keeps count, as they say.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

karma is just another word for consequence. He faces the consequences of his choices all the time, and that means sooner or later he will get his.

More importantly, it is good you got out of it (you have gotten out of it right?) and hopefully soon you will stop caring or wondering what happens to that person from your past.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Lon said:


> karma is just another word for consequence. He faces the consequences of his choices all the time, and that means sooner or later he will get his.
> 
> More importantly, it is good you got out of it (you have gotten out of it right?) and hopefully soon you will stop caring or wondering what happens to that person from your past.


:iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't worry about whether he will "get his or not."

Fact is he beat you and cheated on you and hasn't stopped and is now harrassing you. Focus on you and stay far away from him. See the divorce through.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

IMO I think his time will come. I don't think it will necessarily be like what someone has done to you, but he will end up having to face some kind of consequences at some point. I agree that karma=consequence.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

There are no 50 year old drug dealers.

There "retirement plan" always ends in blood.

Take solice in that fact.


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

He is responsible for his behavior and he will have to accept the consequences of that behavior. That is absolutely 100% on him, no question about his part. That's the karma for him.

But that said, there is karma for you too ... do not let his issues distract you from your responsibility for picking him in the first place. If you do any reflection from here, it shouldn't be about him, it should be about yourself and your (possible) propensity for picking the loser(s). And how you could do a better job vetting potential boyfriends and husbands in the future. The good guys out there will root for you to do this so that you may have the opportunity to recognize one of us as someone you might want to be with.

Dalrock has an excellent post today on this very topic of responsibility for picking correctly. The post is not without its flaws which are amply pointed out in the comments, but the points made are still worth mulling over if you are open minded enough to accept your responsibility for picking him.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't believe in karma, but there's no doubt if this guy is selling drugs and beating people up, he's not going to last long. With that lifestyle, he'll either get killed or end up in jail in a few years.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> I also don't believe in karma but I do believe that you "reap what you sow" as the bible puts it. If you do harm to people, harm will come to you. If you do good to people, good will come to you. That's just the way it works.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:
Sometimes it takes a long time for the consequences, but they come nevertheless.

Why on earth did you marry someone who has done time? :scratchhead: You did not deserve the abuse...but one would think that prison time would be a red flag, no? Did you think that he would change for you?

I know the US has very harsh penalties for drug crimes. Did you call the police when he had drugs around and beat you? Since he has prior charges, this fool will at least go to county jail.


----------



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

Next time I will be def doing a full background check!! I just thought since it was his past, to not judge him from being in prison before..BUT I know that to stay far away from men like that,...Next time I will be running so fast! I hate the fact that I feel like Im the only suffering from this messy ass divorce..Like Im the only whos hurting and having to for the life of me move on and to BLOCK OUT this traumatic experience...While he has no remorse or even any type of care..why should I rite??? Thats what I get for trying to see the good in people!!!


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the idea of serial cheaters developing incurable erectile dysfunction at an early age - now that's what I call Karma !


----------



## HOPEFAITH (Oct 27, 2011)

He had done time in the past, before I met him...So I figured he turned his life around...I did not at all think that he would change for me, he had changed a week after we had gotten married....Before marriage, he was nice, kind, comforting etc...After the wedding, about a week later, he started being super controlling, calling me disrespectful names and verbally,physically and emotionally abusing me...Had I known this or seen this before marriage, I would of been out the door...Thats why I am so confused...I didnt see any signs of him being who he is today..I figured he put a front up, and after marriage, his true colors had came out which makes me so pissed off! We didnt have to get married, but he portrayed himself too be such a good person...I should of called the cops when he hurt me, but I got scared because he had told me that I would regret it...It was all just bad..


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank God you got out of there in one piece. *hug*

He is an abusive criminal. Those types can be very charming.

I agree that people can make mistakes and move on...it just depends on the nature and magnitude of the bad deeds.

My husband had a DUI in university. He spent one night in the drunk tank and he was sentenced to community service, along with counseling. It turned him around *forever.* 

Hubby told me that being arrested was the most embarassing ordeal of his life. I accepted this because it was my husband's only brush with the law and he never did any jail time. He also learned form that experience and is very mindful of how much he drinks. My husband will not drive if he has even one beer; the arrest scared him straight. :smthumbup:

Now if Hubby had a long wrap sheet, I would have run screaming in the other direction. I dated some clown who lied about his name and his age, in order to hide a lengthy criminal record. A friend of my mother's told her and when I confronted him with the info, the ex con became very angry and defensive.

Bad boys can be exciting, but they rarely make good husbands.


----------

